# COVID-19 becoming one of leading causes of death in US



## Becky1951 (Dec 4, 2020)

COVID-19 becoming one of leading causes of death in US.

The coronavirus is quickly becoming one of the leading causes of death in the United States, experts say. 

Thursday was the deadliest day of the pandemic in the U.S., with 2,897 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins data. While the more than 277,000 COVID-19 deaths may not seem like a lot in a nation of nearly 330 million people, COVID-19 has replaced accidents as the third leading cause of death.

According to the CDC, heart disease caused more than 650,000 deaths in the U.S. in 2018 followed by cancer, which caused nearly 600,000 deaths. The third leading cause of death in the U.S. for that year were accidents or unintentional injuries, which killed about 167,000 people in 2018.

“Last year at this time, (COVID-19) wasn’t a cause of death. Now it’s around the number three cause of death,” said Dr. Amesh Adalja, an infectious disease physician and senior scholar at the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security. “The numbers of deaths that are occurring right now is an aberration, it’s not normal.”

For those who equate the impacts of coronavirus to the flu, only about 60,000 people died from influenza and pneumonia in 2018, according to the CDC. Experts say that’s on par with a typical flu season, putting it at eighth place for deaths in the U.S. under chronic lower respiratory diseases, stroke, Alzheimer’s disease and diabetes.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...blic-vaccine-california-stay-home/3818218001/


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

Absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2020)

If these vaccines don't work...OR millions of people refuse to get vaccinated, this virus could easily become the Number 1 health risk.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 4, 2020)

I still believe that many deaths are attributed to Covid that are actually other causes.  JMHO, of course.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 4, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I still believe that many deaths are attributed to Covid that are actually other causes.  JMHO, of course.


I don't feel like the "lone" Ranger.


----------

